# 1858 Mason Pint with STAR on the base - Anyone know the manufacturer?



## BF109 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi all, nice little pint here with a star on the bottom.  I'm thinking Star Glass Works but cannot confirm that.  Anyone know or care to guess?  Thanks!


----------



## Dogo (Sep 28, 2020)

According to  Toulouse, Star Glass Co of New Albany, Ind. used a different style star with the name STAR over or under the star.  The Southern Glass Co, Vernon, Cal. also used a Star, but a different style,  Those were the only two in the book.


----------



## BF109 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks Dogo!  the mystery remains


----------



## martyfoley (Sep 28, 2020)

Twinkle twinkle little star how we wonder who the maker are, please tell me who made that star..........


----------



## klaatu (Oct 1, 2020)

Ball Bros., perhaps. The Star emblem on your Midget is very similar to the Star used on the Ball-made Hahne & Co. jars.


----------



## BF109 (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks klaatu, very similar indeed!


----------

